# Very Big Bad New Tv Bug-diesel



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Folks,

How does $38K sound for a Chevy 2500HD w/Duramax, Tow Package, Bose Stereo, XM Radio and On-Star.

Thanks


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

What year? How many miles?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

It sounds to me like overkill for a 21 RS, but that's better than not enough tow vehicle. Leaves room for upgrade, too.

After you submit miles and year I would check KBB and NADA to see where you are landing in the "good deal" category.

Randy


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> Folks,
> 
> How does $38K sound for a Chevy 2500HD w/Duramax, Tow Package, Bose Stereo, XM Radio and On-Star.
> 
> ...


For me?? About $38K too much!

I'd love to have that TV. Just can't swing the debt service.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

where were you two weeks ago when I wanted to give mine away??!!??

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8867


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Talk about timing is everthing......good and bad


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

dougdogs said:


> where were you two weeks ago when I wanted to give mine away??!!??
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8867
> [snapback]118553[/snapback]​


Dooohhhhhhh

I couldn't resist after seeing your avatar.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Brand new off the lot, and it is for other things besides just towing. Friend needs me to take over a bunch of snowplowing business from him.

And actually it is $40K but I think it is a pretty dam good price just wanted to know if anybody else had some intelligence.

Sorry DougDogs I'm 15 minutes from you and I would have considered but I must have been on vacation the week you put up that POST. I take it that you no longer have it.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

no problem Mike, mine was just getting broken in. Do you have a GM in the Driveway certificate?? you can save lots of bucks with one of those. Check out dieselplace.com/forum if you need a certificate


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

$38K sounds pretty good to me. I wish I had one to sell you!









Seriously, take a look on carsdirect.com. I find them to be a pretty good gauge of what a good deal is. Kind of like what Lakeshore is to RV's.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

is it 4 door 4x4. If so buy it!!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Better check about the snowplow first. I think GM will void the warranty if you put a plow on the diesel. Hopefully fire44 will see this and confirm it.

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Better check about the snowplow first. I think GM will void the warranty if you put a plow on the diesel. Hopefully fire44 will see this and confirm it.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]118590[/snapback]​


Get the factory snow plow package









Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't think it's available on the diesels. At least it wasn't prior to '06.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Better check about the snowplow first. I think GM will void the warranty if you put a plow on the diesel. Hopefully fire44 will see this and confirm it.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]118590[/snapback]​


Put a what on where? You guys and all your toys!!


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

I paid 32K for a 2005 2500HD LT Duramax Crewcab 6 1/2' bed with 44,000 miles on it but it was like brand new. Had new tires, bed cover and sprayed in liner, Boise radio, Onstar. XM radio, and step tubes.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> Folks,
> 
> How does $38K sound for a Chevy 2500HD w/Duramax, Tow Package, Bose Stereo, XM Radio and On-Star.
> 
> ...


Mike, 
When I was looking, that was about what the Chevy/GMC went for, but I ended up with a Dodge Ram 2500 Cummings diesel. It was cheaper and did the same job and came better equipped for the money.
Darlene action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Better check about the snowplow first


Snowplow? What's a snowplow?









Mark


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Better check about the snowplow first
> 
> 
> Snowplow? What's a snowplow?
> ...


A snowplow's as useful as a milk bucket under a bull around here.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > Better check about the snowplow first
> 
> 
> Snowplow? What's a snowplow?
> ...


OK that is not funny















Mark when you come and visit me in July, make sure you bring your skiis























Thor -


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Better check about the snowplow first. I think GM will void the warranty if you put a plow on the diesel. Hopefully fire44 will see this and confirm it.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]118590[/snapback]​


The 2500 duramax I almost ordered was going to come with the snowplow prep package, so I don;t think there would be any problems...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> OK that is not funny
> Mark when you come and visit me in July, make sure you bring your skiis


Thor, 105 here Monday.

Mark


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Snow?
















Oh, you mean that white stuff we get every 15 years or so.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry I was sleeping through this....

The snow plow prep is available on some trucks with the Duramax...depending on what model it is. The price doesn't sound too bad. But not knowing the spec's I can't really tell.

Gary


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

biga said:


> Snow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have them. We just use them on dirt roads until it does snow.


----------



## Mike Breul (Mar 28, 2006)

August, 05 I purchased a 2005 Ford F 250 XLT Super Duty, diesel crew cab, 2 WD including tow package and automatic for $35,000 out the door. I have a little over 5,000 miles on it and am getting 16-17 mpg not towing and last tow trip I got over 12 mpg. I tow a FBHS which has a max GVW of 9,800 pounds. I am happy with the truck.

Whatever you buy, you may want to wait until later in the year when the dealers are more motivated and the rebaits grow.

Good Luck
Mike


----------

